# Getting girlfriend pregnant while on HGH?



## Scando (Sep 11, 2010)

Guys,

I'm gonna try for a baby with the missus and have been off all gear for 7 months now. Still using HGH though. Has anyone managed to get their partner pregnant while on HGH?

No real data out there if HGH has any effect on reproductive ability or may increase the risk of birth deformities. If you have any experience rather than just broscience I would really appreciate it. Better safe than sorry right.

Scando


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

it should/would not affect your ability to get ur missus up the duff whatsoever, it doesn't mess with the hpta like aas do.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HGH has no effect on either the HPTA or fertility so no issue there, if you are finding it hard to get your missus pregnant this maybe down to your fertility from your last cycle(in 2005 it took me 12 months to become fertile even after aggressive PCT) what PCT did you do?

an answer for you would be to start HCG and proviron to help with fertility...


----------



## Scando (Sep 11, 2010)

I've done a long pct with everything including HCG, HMG, Clomid, maca, zinc, DAA and folic acid - so everything should be ok. We're just gona start trying now so we'll just have to wait and see. PScarb, were you on GH when you got your missus pregnant?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i have been on GH for 9yrs


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> yes i have been on GH for 9yrs


 Pscarb sorry to steel the thread but did u get my mail : I'm in need of some advice cheers scott


----------

